# Peavey XXX vs. 6505+



## bart0n (Apr 27, 2007)

Which is he better to the metal/thrashcore ?

And what damping do you command to use in xxx tight, middle or loose ?


----------



## budda (Apr 27, 2007)

probably the 6505, unless you use cleans (which, imo, people should).

and as for damping, it depends on how you like the low end.


----------



## noodles (Apr 27, 2007)

A 5150/6505/6505+ will absolutely stomp all over a XXX. There is just no comparison. Both have shitty clean channels, but the XXX gain channels just don't even compare.


----------



## Lord_Kain (Apr 27, 2007)

goddamn i wish i could afford a 6505!


----------



## Jeff (Apr 28, 2007)

I'd look into a used JSX. Cleans that kill the 5150, and there's a lot of gain on tap without sounding like a bee hive.


----------



## budda (Apr 28, 2007)

and the crunch channel is the go-to guy for...everything!  lol


----------



## Jeff (Apr 29, 2007)

budda said:


> and the crunch channel is the go-to guy for...everything!  lol



Yeah, I currently have my Ultra channel dialed down far enough that it's basically a differently voiced Crunch channel. Now I have 3 useable channels, plus my Demonizer for yet another tube voicing, which sounds quite good running through the clean channel (plus it's true bypass). 

So 4 total channels, or what I like to call really expensive modeling.


----------



## Rindgecore (May 5, 2007)

No contest. 5150 all the way.


----------



## angryman (May 6, 2007)

5150 & don't look back!


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (May 6, 2007)

Although i prefer the 5150 tone to the XXX, the crunch channel on the XXX is pretty fucking stellar. The EQ on the XXX is a LOT more responsive than the 5150's, too.

Both will rip your face off, and the XXX is tighter. But yeah, i prefer the 5150 tone overall.


----------



## YYZ2112 (May 8, 2007)

I guess I'm a little late responding to this.... but I have both amps and I really like the the 6505+ for rhythms. It has a nice tight tone where the XXX falls short IMO. Although, I love the XXX too. I think it just grew me or something because I keep using it. The clean on the 6505+ is quite bad and a waste of time to even try dialing in a usable tone. The XXX on the other hand can do cleans a little better, but not great. 

To be honest it's hard for me to pick one over the other. I like both and both suit me one way or another.


----------



## canuck brian (May 8, 2007)

I'm really surprised by everyone going to the 5150 on this one. I had both at one point in time and I didn't even think the 5150 could touch the XXX on anything..... meh.


----------



## sakeido (May 8, 2007)

I hate the XXX. I just A/Bed one the other day and the 6505+ is way better. The XXX is just shittastic on all channels. I think it might have more gain then even a normal 6505, but it is the fuzziest buzziest fizziest gain I have ever heard output from a tube amp. There is nothing sonically redeeming about the XXX's gain channels, whereas the 6505 is a close sibling to the amp that epitomizes an entire genre (tech/melodeath).

6505 without a doubt.


----------



## Cancer (May 8, 2007)

I gotta go with th JSX on this one. (A) it's basically a revoiced XXX, (B) I like the 5150, but the JSX has more versatility out of the box.


----------



## Jysan (May 9, 2007)

The xxx sounded really...unnatural I guess. It really lacked the tube warmth when I played it. The 5150 is way more aggressive as well.


----------



## Open Wounds (Aug 5, 2007)

Jeff said:


> I'd look into a used JSX. Cleans that kill the 5150, and there's a lot of gain on tap without sounding like a bee hive.



ahahahahahahahahahaha          


the JSX has nothing on a 5150, well maybe not at classic rock/ 80's metal. just get some decent tubes such as JJ's becuase peavey always half asses their stock tubes. i guess everyone has a different opinion. we will agree to disagree....anyways


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Aug 5, 2007)

Dude, I had a 5150. The whole time I wanted a JSX. Or even an Ultra Plus. Seriously, they both sound better.

I mean, I like the 5150, but it only does one thing well, but it does it REALLY well. I really need a clean channel, probably more than I'd need a distortion channel. So, the 5150 loses to both of those amps in that aspect.

As for the XXX, I played one that was sitting next to a JSX and I quickly went back to the JSX. It's distortion is much tighter and it doesn't sound all buzzy/fuzzy/crappy/shite/etc...


----------



## 999dead666 (Aug 5, 2007)

6505=DJENT DJENT. XXX= FIZZ FIZZ


----------



## Jeff (Aug 5, 2007)

Open Wounds said:


> ahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> the JSX has nothing on a 5150, well maybe not at classic rock/ 80's metal. just get some decent tubes such as JJ's becuase peavey always half asses their stock tubes. i guess everyone has a different opinion. we will agree to disagree....anyways



I'm sorry, you are who???

I don't laugh at your opinions, so how about having a little respect? Not only that, but you resurrect a 3 month old thread just to say something like that? Welcome to SS.org.....this isn't Harmony Central.

I think it's pretty universally understood that the JSX clean tones are far superior to the 6505/5150, even for people that like the 5150's gain tones. 

As for the gain channels, the gain in the 5150 is too over the top, and too fizzy, IMO. 

Which is why I like the JSX better. And by the way, my JSX came with JJ's stock.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm pretty sure Jeff and I are the only ones here who don't like 5150's. I haven't liked them since I was young. The first time I went amp shopping for a half stack the guy at the store had me plug in and I hated it from the first note. Any given year I play on one 2-3 times and it still sounds the same. Don't like it at all!!! I did like my XXX though! I like the JSX even better!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 6, 2007)

LordOVchaoS said:


> I'm pretty sure Jeff and I are the only ones here who don't like 5150's. I haven't liked them since I was young. The first time I went amp shopping for a half stack the guy at the store had me plug in and I hated it from the first note. Any given year I play on one 2-3 times and it still sounds the same. Don't like it at all!!! I did like my XXX though! I like the JSX even better!



Quite true, I don't like the 5150, however I can acknowledge why people like the gain channel. 

However I've never met anyone who said they like the clean channel over a JSX's clean channel, even those folks who love the 5150's gain channel. 

It does one thing, and one thing well, unless you go and start modding it.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 6, 2007)

Jeff said:


> Quite true, I don't like the 5150, however I can acknowledge why people like the gain channel.
> 
> However I've never met anyone who said they like the clean channel over a JSX's clean channel, even those folks who love the 5150's gain channel.
> 
> It does one thing, and one thing well, unless you go and start modding it.



I like them both but agree with Jeff that if you're looking for something with a good clean channel you can skip the 5150 IMHO. I've played the XXX, JSX and owned a Voodoo Amps-modded 5150 II. The gain on the 5150 II was awesome but also had to be cranked to really get it going. The cleans on the JSX were way above anything the 5150 or 5150 II could do, again IMO.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 6, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> I like them both but agree with Jeff that if you're looking for something with a good clean channel you can skip the 5150 IMHO. I've played the XXX, JSX and owned a Voodoo Amps-modded 5150 II. The gain on the 5150 II was awesome but also had to be cranked to really get it going. The cleans on the JSX were way above anything the 5150 or 5150 II could do, again IMO.



I'm probably just getting old, because I don't like over the top gain anymore. I'm more inclined to use the Ultra channel at 3 and the crunch channel on 6 or so, then I am to go full tilt. 

I'm really, really gassing for an Orange AD30 or Tiny Terror, and pairing it with an Avatar loaded with a Greenback or something.


----------



## Krusty Metal (Dec 28, 2007)

i have heard that putting a set of el34s in the xxx makes a huge difference. I dont know if it would be cost effective though. Might as well spend the extra money on a better amp i guess


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't think the XXX is nearly as bad as people come off with.

I owned one any my other guitarist currently uses one. We both achieved great, crushing tone. With that said, I wish I would have tried ELs in it, but a XXX screams 6l6 IMO


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 28, 2007)

I told my friend to snag some KT77's for his after hearing Zimbloth praise them so much


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 28, 2007)

I hate to be an ass..but for anything "core" maybe a 5150 is your best bet. And I'm one of the people who prefer a XXX and JSX over a 5150. The XXX is a misunderstood beast. He just needs to be taken in by an understanding owner..who will train him with new tubes and rebiasing..and if given the love and tone tweaking needed your XXX will *RIP THE GODDAMN FACE OFF ALL WHO OPPOSE* .....Dang..I gotta lay off the caffiene


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 28, 2007)

I love my XXX. After spending time with it, I've gotten tones I really love, thought initially I did hate the amp.


----------



## Edroz (Dec 28, 2007)

the 5150 and XXX were my main amps for about 8 years, so i know them pretty well. both have their own distinct voice, but if i had to choose between them, the XXX wins. as some have mentioned already, the right tubes and some patience will get you the results you want out of it. i think that holds true for almost any amp though.


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Dec 31, 2007)

i think you should go with the 6505+. not that the xxx is a bad sounding amp or anything, i think they sound great!! but for the sound u are goin for 6505+ would be more suiting. the 6505+ sounds very raw and aggressive and is pretty much great for any type of metal; also sounds great with 7 strings and low tuning in general. on its own has a fairly tight and upfront sound and tends to have a pretty good amount of clarity for faster more articulate playing(even more so with the help of a ts9 or something of the sort) but is also capable of having a pretty ballsy low end with the help of the resonance knob(just dont crank the resonance too much or you ll start gettin some flub. its best to find a balance between the resonance and bass controls). 

the triple xxx is very saturated and huge sounding and also sounds great with 7 strings/low tuning. can also be used for any type of metal, but i find its best for death metal(especially the ultra channel) and for that huge wall of sound heaviness, esp if you crank the master volume WAY up and roll back the treble to get rid of some of the fizz and keep the mids up pretty high. but compared to the 6505+, notes tend to get a bit mushy and lose clarity and the low end gets a bit loose with the xxx, which im sure a tubescreamer of some sort would help this a bit but ive never tried one with these amps. having resonance and presence controls would help this a bit too, which is think is the main reason i prefer the jsx over the xxx.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Dec 31, 2007)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I hate to be an ass..but for anything "core" maybe a 5150 is your best bet. And I'm one of the people who prefer a XXX and JSX over a 5150. The XXX is a misunderstood beast. He just needs to be taken in by an understanding owner..who will train him with new tubes and rebiasing..and if given the love and tone tweaking needed your XXX will *RIP THE GODDAMN FACE OFF ALL WHO OPPOSE* .....Dang..I gotta lay off the caffiene



 this is true.
I'm pretty sure Whitechapel uses XXXs live.


----------



## budda (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm half tempted to trade my JSX for a triple X. tempted.

but i'd rather own a dual rec..


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Dec 31, 2007)

VicerExciser said:


> this is true.
> I'm pretty sure Whitechapel uses XXXs live.



nah i saw them a few weeks back and talked to one of their guitar players bout their setup. they both use 6505s with tubescreamers in front of them through vader 412 cabs.(except the 3rd guitar player that isnt on tour with them right now, he uses a mesa recto recording pre into a mesa power amp of some sort, not sure what cabs though, prolly vaders) same set up they used for recording i think


----------

